# Baby black rhom



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I bought this guy in a LFS in Boston...I might have over paid...but thatz ok...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

another


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

and another


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

last one


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

nice looking fish.







Whatever you paid for it, it is worth every penny.







Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

out of curiosity, whats the price & size?

ps. good looking fish


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice one you got there


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice fish!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> out of curiosity, whats the price & size?
> 
> ps. good looking fish


 I think s/he only 1.5" ($30)...s/he pretty mean...i have him next to my spilo tank...and s/he tried to attack my spilo through the glass...


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Sweet looking monster!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice,
Congrats


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

beautiful fish.....30 isn't too bad, espeically if it turns out to be a savage


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Mean looking spilo


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

tecknik said:


> Mean looking spilo


 Spilo?...i thought thatz a rhom???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice piranha


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

spilo or rhom ......whatever it is...its mean!!....


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

great looking little guy.. thrity bucks is pretty good for a rhom at a lfs. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Not a bad price at LFS. Nice looking fish.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> spilo or rhom ......whatever it is...its mean!!....


 thats arhomb for sure not spilo cf ...

nice rhomb hope we can get some here soon


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that's a beauty, nice pick up, 30 bucks is a steal!


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Great looking little Rhom. Looks like he was just fed.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice rhom!! $30 is not very much at all!!! I bet that if you got that same size 
rhom shipped to you it would be more!!


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

100% sure it is a rhom. I have one almost exactly the same and it is the meanest one I have. You will love it.


----------

